# Martial Arts of Bohol



## LoneRider (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm going to the Phillippines in two months to visit my paternal grandmother who lives in San Pasqual. I haven't seen her in over fifteen years and I owe it to her to visit the province where my family began before I deploy to Iraq as a Navy Individual Augmentee (basically I'll be doing electronic work with an Army unit). 

 I'm recalling old stories of my paternal grandfather, unfortunately long deceased, a hero of World War II who used our native martial art with the bolo to deadly effect against Japanese occupiers in the jungles of Bohol. Also my great grandfather before him was known as an uncorruptible chief of police in the province, a keeper of order and justice who bore his truncheon and .38 revolver when making his rounds. I wonder if there is an MA style yet to be discovered from the old stories of my family. 

 My maternal grandfather used to say that an armed Filipino with a bolo against a Japanese fighter with a katana could get inside his opponent with ease and hack open his guts with a swing. And indeed my paternal grandfather used such a weapon to kill a Japanese officer who had razed a village in Bohol for aiding the resistance. The Japanese officer swung the katana, narrowly missing grandfather who ducked the blow and ran him through with the bolo and twisted. 

 I wonder are there any FMAs native to Bohol? 

 Lone Rider


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 4, 2008)

Lonerider I hope your trip is good and the visit is even better.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2008)

There are lots of FMAs using the bolo and lots of WWII stories of their use! Prof. Presas used to tell such stroies of his family.

Enjoy your trip to the Phil. Good luck in Iraq, and thanks for going!


----------



## citom (Aug 6, 2008)

In "Filipino Martial Arts (as taught by Dan Inosanto)" there is mention of the "Bohol" style as well as the "Repeticion" method practiced by Regino "Ellustrismo" (sic) which purportedly originates from Bohol. Regino happened to be the older brother of the famed Antonio "Tatang" Illustrisimo.. 

More well-researched information comes from Dr. Ned Nepangue and Celestino Macachor's "Cebuano Eskrima: Beyond the Myth". The fighting arts found in Moalboal, Cebu trace their origin to Bohol, as the place was settled by migrants from Bohol. You can read a relevant excerpt here: http://www.eskrimadecampo.com/html/article_002.html

Have a great time in your trip. _Mabuhay ang Pilipinas! Mabuhay ang Mandirigmang Sining at Agham ng Pilipinas_ (Long live the Philippines! Long live the Warrior Arts and Sciences of the Philippines!)


----------



## stickarts (Aug 6, 2008)

Have a great trip!


----------

